# My New Buck



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Meet Excaliber!






Not terribly spectacular at this point but fantastic genetics.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Cutie


Kayla Renee


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

What a sweet face! I love it when they get that extra wrinkle on their lower lip!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool, congrats Nancy! What's the pedigree?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sire Lynx Hollow Pro Bono out of KDF Sumet's Legacy, who's sire was Copper Creek Warthog who goes back to Leaning Tree Keepsake & B Gauges G Force.
Am not familiar with the top;RRD R840, Lewis Creek Bono & BDF Another Notch; these 3 Ennobled.
as well as Warthog, not to mention Force.


His intro to Laughing Stock didn't last long. He was in the creep sharing fence for about half the day when he went under where LGD had his man cave.:crazy:


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

We have a Warthog daughter, and she is fantastic! Excaliber is going to throw some chunky kids in the future.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The stand is on a slight downhill slope so it doesn't do justice & he wouldn't keep that rear leg in place. Having head up high like that always makes for dippy looking back.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

He's very handsome. Congrats!


----------

